# باركولى بسررررعه كلكم



## artamisss (16 أغسطس 2006)

ياهووووووووووووووووووووووووووو:yahoo: 

باركلولى كلكككككككككككم    انا  اخيرا  وبعد طووووووووووول انتظار  عملت 1000 مشارررررركه 

 عقبال بقيه اللى ماوصلوش للالف  يوصلولها قريب انشاااااءلله
 ليا سؤااااااااااااال  لما الواحد يبقى مش مصدق نفسه يعمل ايه فى نفسسسسسسسه 
عارفه هاتقولوا عليا ضربت ههههههههههه

يلا  باركولى  بقى انا مستنياكو  اما اشوف مين الناس اللى بتحبنى  وهاتفرحلى  صحيييييييح :spor22:


----------



## ميرنا (16 أغسطس 2006)

*تصدقى بايه يبت انتى انا افتكرت انك اتخطبتى اتجوزتى جتك وكسه

مبروك يا ستى *


----------



## My Rock (16 أغسطس 2006)

*الف مبروك بس (على عدد مشاركاتك)*
*عقبال ال 10 الاف*


----------



## Yes_Or_No (16 أغسطس 2006)

معلش يا جماعه اصل دي فكرتي وانا اللي نبهتها 

المفروض كان يبقي في ذكر للمصدر 



> *تصدقى بايه يبت انتى انا افتكرت انك اتخطبتى اتجوزتى جتك وكسه
> 
> مبروك يا ستى *


 
معلش يا ميرنا فرحانه اصل ال 1000 مشاركه عندها بالجواز الف مبروك يا ديانا و عقبال الخطوبة 

+++++++++++



> *الف مبروك بس (على عدد مشاركاتك)*
> *عقبال ال 10 الاف*


 
تكون ديانا بقي عندها 88 سنة 

و بعد كدا الله و اعلم


----------



## My Rock (16 أغسطس 2006)

*كويس... يبقى بعمر ال 88 بتتزوج*


----------



## Coptic Man (16 أغسطس 2006)

*ههههههههههههه

كل ده علشان 1000 مشاركة 

طيب يا ستي الف الف الف الف مبروووووووك

وعقبال لما يبقي عندك مليون مشاركة*


----------



## ramyghobrial (16 أغسطس 2006)

ميرنا قال:
			
		

> *تصدقى بايه يبت انتى انا افتكرت انك اتخطبتى اتجوزتى جتك وكسه*
> 
> *مبروك يا ستى *


 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه عندك حق ياميرنا 
الف الف مبروك ياديانا وعقبال الرامات يارب


----------



## Fadie (16 أغسطس 2006)

مبروك

عبالى:new2:


----------



## My Rock (16 أغسطس 2006)

البت بطلت تشارك بدها تحتفظ بالالف مشاركة هههه


----------



## استفانوس (16 أغسطس 2006)

*الف مبروك ومليون مبروك الرب يزهر حياتك لمجد اسمه
الى الامام ناظرين الرب بوجه مكشوفا فان الحصاد كثير والفعلة قليلون*


----------



## Yes_Or_No (16 أغسطس 2006)

البت ماتت باين بعد المشاركة 1000


----------



## artamisss (17 أغسطس 2006)

* قريتو عليا  يا شررررريررررررين *


----------



## artamisss (17 أغسطس 2006)

* ايييييييييييه دة بقى  هما دول بس اللى بيحبونى فى المنننننننننننننننتدى 
اهيئ اهيئ*


----------



## REDEMPTION (17 أغسطس 2006)

*+*

*الف مبروك يا ديانا .... و دايما يا رب تمتعينا بمشاركاتك الجميله *

*مبروك مره تانيه *


----------



## +Dream+ (17 أغسطس 2006)

*الـــــــــــــــــــــف الــــــــــــــــــــــف الــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــف مليون مبروك *
*و عقبال المليون مشاركه  :yaka:     :yahoo: *
*و معلش جيت متاخرة متزعليش منى بقى  :smil12: *


----------



## artamisss (18 أغسطس 2006)

*ربنا يخليكو ليا يا حبابيبى  كل اللى هننونوى  انششششششششششششششااااااااااااااااااااااءالله  ربنا هايكرمهم 
هممممممممممممممممما بس
 غيرهم لاء
 علشان انا  بحبهم  ربنا هايرضى عنهم  وربنا بقى يسااااااااامح اللى مابركليش  ربنا هايتصرف معاه 


*


----------



## ramyghobrial (18 أغسطس 2006)

*بقولك اية انا الرد رقم 7 ماشي مش انا كدة في السليم وخارج الدعوة انشاء الله  ولا اية*


----------



## ++menooo++ (18 أغسطس 2006)

*الف مبروك يا ديانا الواحد ابتدى يخاف من الدعاوى بتاعتك دى فقولت اباركلك و امرى لله*


----------



## artamisss (18 أغسطس 2006)

*هااااااااااااااااهااااااااااااااااى  بقى  كدة  اماااااااااااا صحيح   ناااااااااس  اقول ايه بس 

يلا ماعلينا *


----------



## †gomana† (19 أغسطس 2006)

*مبروووووووووو ياعسل*
*عقبال الشهادة الكبيرة*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## remo (30 ديسمبر 2006)

:beee: مساء الخير عليكو،:Love_Mailbox: 
الــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــف مبرووووووووووك ارطاميس و على فكرة انا عضوة جديدة و ارجو الترحيب الجامد(هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه)
اللى يليق بعضوة فى منتدى الكنيسة العربية :t13: 
                                                                             بااااااااى :beee:


----------



## بنت الفادى (30 ديسمبر 2006)

ههههههههههههه
مبروك يا ارطميس
عقبالى يـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــارب​


----------



## بيشوى الجنج (30 ديسمبر 2006)

مبروك وعقبال المليون مشركه


----------



## merola (4 فبراير 2007)

مبررررروووووووووووووووووووووووووووك 
مبرررررررررررررررررروووووووووووووووووووووووووك
عقبالى يا رب  متخافيش مش ححسدك
صلى من اجلى 
ناردين


----------



## merola (4 فبراير 2007)

ريموووووووووووووووووووو اهلالالالالالالالا بيكى نورتينااااااااااااااااااااااا
خلاص ارحب كمان و لا كفاية كدة


----------

